# CWC 82 Fatboy Returns.



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Picked up my CWC 82 W10 this morning, think i made the right choice not to have the dial and hands re-lumed so just the stem repair, re-seal and new battery.

Thought it cleaned up rather well tho next time i might ask for them to do it as the damn Macro mode shows me up again!!


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

These issued CWC's look better the more battered they are in my opinion  Thast's what they were made for!

I keep getting tempted to pick one up myself *must resist*


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Great watches these apart from their poor water resistance, Having said that I've never had any troubles with any military watch actually letting in water and they are pretty tough things for the money, even if the spec is poor ..... Mine's the Marines version that was only around for a year in 1995...


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Luckily i managed to get five in an auction a few months ago, Marine, Navy, a standard W10 and 80 and 82 fatboys , all from a collection that was being sold off.

I find they are just the right size for my skinny wrists. :laugh:

,


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

brummie1875 said:


> Luckily i managed to get five in an auction a few months ago, Marine, Navy, a standard W10 and 80 and 82 fatboys , all from a collection that was being sold off.
> 
> I find they are just the right size for my skinny wrists. :laugh:
> 
> ,


 I think they are great little watches. I'm a six footer but have fairly slim wrists and just find them so comfortable, especially if I've been wearing some of the heavier pieces in my collection.... Nice for you to have a variety of models too, I suspect thy make a nice group and with the various types, interesting to collect....


----------



## Dan_77 (Oct 20, 2016)

nice watches


----------



## Barry_Ryan (Jul 7, 2013)

artistmike said:


> Great watches these apart from their poor water resistance, Having said that I've never had any troubles with any military watch actually letting in water and they are pretty tough things for the money, even if the spec is poor ..... Mine's the Marines version that was only around for a year in 1995...
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/27472916985


 The water resistance is my concern with CWC but I put it down to the plexiglas crystal. I tend to like the early CWC G10 Fatcase too they seem hard to find now though.


----------

